# Need help!



## 08bruterider (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 2008 brute force 650i with custom 2½' snorkels, uni filter, stock exhaust mod, and dynatek cdi. My problem is that its running so rich it just falls on its face, I have changed the plugs and cleaned the filter. Even after just a few passes around the yard it fouls out both plugs (black), I was having this issue before the cdi and exhaust mod.
Any info mould be much appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna need to a new map I would think.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Sounds to me like stuck chokes or the choke cable is seized up. 08 650I has carbs right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AH... _650_I You're right butcher I dunno.....  If the 650i is carbed he needs to check what you mentioned or might just need to be rejetted, if he has stock jets then yeah, you need to rejet.


----------



## 08bruterider (Jun 28, 2011)

wood butcher said:


> Sounds to me like stuck chokes or the choke cable is seized up. 08 650I has carbs right?


I pulled the carbs and checked out the cable and the plungers and they seem to be ok but when i got it back together it is running much better, all the popin and skipping on take off is fine. I also covered about 5/8's of my snorkel and that helped alot, gonna pull the plugs tomorrow and go from there maybe its fixed.


----------

